# Nuggets vs. Lakers...BIG game tonight!



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Tonight is a big one, kids.

The Nuggets will try to get closer to that coveted 6th playoff spot and distance themselves from the 8th spot at the same time.

In their way stands the surging Los Angeles Lakers.

Last time these teams met, Kobe was stopped by the awesome Linas Kleiza...aka Kronk.  Kronk went for a career high in points as the Nuggets cruised to a victory. 

Will they be able to do it again? This time they're playing in LA, and the Lakers are totally healthy.

Is Kronk going to be able to handle the scoring machine formerly known as Jelly Bean's Son?

If the Nuggets are to win, they need to do the following things:

1) Rebound! Keep Bynum off of the glass and don't allow any second chance points.
2) Play strong D as A TEAM! The whole team needs to help out on D this time.
3) Get Melo and AI the ball! They both will go for 30+ tonight...write it in stone!
4) Get Kronk hot early. If he can get some good looks and get his stroke going, he'll be able to have another decent night. Not 20+, but high teens.
5) Stop Kobe...yeah right. Contain him.

Matchup of the game: Nene vs. Bynum...watch these guys bang in the paint, you might learn something!

GO NUGGETS! :yay:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

go nuggets...they have my support...


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

This game will be huge if we win. We just need to grab the boards, play defence, and stop Kobe from going crazy. CMON NUGGETS !!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Well, so much for the defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys are scoring at will right now...so much for the Denver's defense? You just scored 63 points in the first half.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> You guys are scoring at will right now...so much for the Denver's defense? You just scored 63 points in the first half.


Never said they sucked on offense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I know...I meant, "Look at the Lakers defense!"


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Come on, guys... turn it up.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Marcus Camby should be an all-star. This dude is playing his *** off.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice job getting the victory.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Great win by the Nuggets. This team would really be scary if they'd play 100% for 48 minutes.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Awesome win by the Nuggets !!! I saw the highlights, and couldn't believe Kobe airballed the 3 pointer to tie it. I loved Carmelo's block straight after aswell. I guess this means we do have a slight chance of getting 6th spot?


----------



## meloshow (Mar 24, 2007)

i think we got up and won this game is because we had lots of other options apart from melo and ai. camby obviously was huge, kleiza hitting 3's constantly always is a boost and nene. but jr smith is a huge x-factor. comes on the court jacks up a few 3's but then he steals, draws offensive fouls and then hits a 3. i think he is way more valuable then people give him credit for.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah exactly right. Jr was awesome, he drew an offensive on Kobe in the last quarter I think it was, 5 minutes left. Camby was absolutely HUGE, 21 points, 20 rebounds, 6 blocks. Can't ask for much more, Kleiza was also really good with his threes, finishing 100% (3-3). All round good game tonight, hopefully we don't slack off tomorrow at home to the Kings.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

You know, I was watching the game last night and couldn't help but think about our injuries and how they've affected this team.

KMart, gone for season.
Najera, out for a lot of games.
Iverson, out for a lot of games.
Melo, suspended for 15.
JR Smith suspended for 10 + injured for a lot on top of that.
Camby's been out for a bit.

There's others, too, and I know that every team goes through injuries as well. However, I can't imagine what this team could do if they were all healthy for an entire year!

Next season I don't expect KMart to be 100%, and I hope that he understands that. It took him a long time to rehab one bad knee, now's he's donig it again with another knee that isn't 100% yet, too. However, if he CAN come back at 100%, he'd be a great off the bench energy defensive low post guy...if he can handle it.

I honestly see us keeping Nene in the starting lineup, or starting at C if we move Camby. I hope we don't move him, but some rumors have him going to Detroit for Chauncey Billups, which would be scary. Get JR healthy and get Melo a full year and all of that and you're looking at a very real team.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Great win by the Nuggets. This team would really be scary if they'd play 100% for 48 minutes.


Which Im hoping is what happens, and could very well happen come playoff time.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Camby for Billups would be a horrible deal.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

I think it would be great to have Chauncey in the Nuggets, but by the way the Nuggets are playing at the moment, we don't really want to trade anyone. We are playing pretty good ball at the moment.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

melo4life said:


> I think it would be great to have Chauncey in the Nuggets, but by the way the Nuggets are playing at the moment, we don't really want to trade anyone. We are playing pretty good ball at the moment.


For camby? That would be ridiculous. Why would you trade away a big man who almost completely makes your defense, for a PG/SG slasher, when you already have Iverson? Those two and Carmelo, while eliminated your best shotblocking threat and rebounder, is a recipe for losing.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

No, I didn't mean trading him for Camby. I meant it would be great to have him in Denver, but all of our players are playing too good for Karl to want to trade them for Billups. I would never do that deal, especially at the moment while Camby is playing like a legend. I wouldn't trade anyone, we are all playing well.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

melo4life said:


> No, I didn't mean trading him for Camby. I meant it would be great to have him in Denver, but all of our players are playing too good for Karl to want to trade them for Billups. I would never do that deal, especially at the moment while Camby is playing like a legend. I wouldn't trade anyone, we are all playing well.


That was the trade mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah I realised that. But I did say that it would be great to have him in the Nuggets IMO, *BUT* by the way the Nuggets are playing at the moment, we don't want to trade anyone to get him because we are playing pretty good ball.


----------

